
Thorium-Fueled Automobile Engine Needs Refueling Once a Century - kposehn
http://www.industrytap.com/thorium-fueled-automobile-engine-needs-refueling-once-a-century/15649
======
markmassie
"The company has been experimenting with small bits of thorium, creating a
laser that heats water, produces steam and powers a mini turbine." This is the
only line in the article about how it works and it doesn't make any sense. It
certainly isn't a nuclear reactor. If they meant that thorium is used in the
laser, what powers the laser?

The company website
([http://www.laserpowersystems.com](http://www.laserpowersystems.com))
certainly doesn't add any credibility.

------
mcv
I'm getting a bit tired of all the Thorium link-bait about that car. As far as
I can tell, there's no working prototype, no working engine, nothing. Just
some hope that this may some day be possible. So why does everybody keep
repeating this non-news?

I love Thorium as much as the next geek, but give me some results, rather than
repeating the same baseless speculation over and over.

